# Can't seem to access my cpanel login



## 2IrishPotatoes (Apr 25, 2011)

Hello, I have a site with voda host. I love there sitebuilder but can't seem to get much support. I have been trying for two months to access my cpanel
but continue to get error message that the site is down or a firewall is blocking me so the connection times out. 
I have tried regedit and added a new dword and have also allowed blue voda in my exceptions in my firewall settings.
Voda Host keeps telling me to ensure that I am using the correct login details but I can't even get to the php login popup. 
I have even turned all my firewalls of in any antivirus and windows.
I have contacted my isp but they have told me that it is a server misconfig
yet I can see the login page on my neighbors laptop

I really need some help so if anyone wants to help out a novice let me know
Thanks
Just ask for any info you need and I will provide it


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

Have you tried a different browser? IE, FF, Chrome?


----------

